# Tech shopping spree



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Got my Tax Rebate. Just bought on-line:

5 425BB servos
4 311 servos
1 16 relay board
1 Lynxmotion servo/ttl controller
1 Kit74
1 Highpower hbridge servo circuit


Now I need cabling...Does Home Depot have good deals on network cable and spools of electrical (120v) wire? Anyone know of any good place with good pircing on cabling?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Try Fry's, Doc. They have 1000' spools for reasonable prices.

http://shop4.frys.com/search?search_type=regular&sqxts=1&query_string=spool+cable&cat=0

Nice score, BTW.


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

monoprice.com
'nuff said


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Koumajutsu said:


> monoprice.com
> 'nuff said


OMG! Thats the BEST price for cable and jacks I've seen..Thanks! Bookmarked!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Ok, I received my relay board kits...I finished assembling them. While I enjoy soldering as much as the next guy, these are VERY labor intensive. If anyone is considering saving a few bucks by buying the unassembled kits and AREN'T comfortable soldering, DON'T! Get the assembled ones. Even though my soldering skills are adequate, it took me 2 days to assemble them and I have a headache now. There must be 400+ soldering points on these boards when you count the IC chips and connectors. I went through a whole tube of solder. Next ones I buy assembled. Just FYI. Testing vids soon.


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

lol...rookie


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

you still buy solder by the tube?
I get it by the 1lb roll
or, when I abuse the company's flow solder machine, by the bar


----------

